

Survey: iOS 6 Leads To Decrease In Device Satisfaction Among iPhone Users - mtgx
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/26/survey-ios-6-leads-to-decrease-in-device-satisfaction-among-iphone-users/

======
jad
The concluding paragraph:

"It’s also worth noting that despite a slight decrease in satisfaction vs. iOS
5, generally, satisfaction is still very high overall, and Apple still seems
to have a significant lead on Android devices, according to a recent study by
J.D. Power. In other words, while iOS 6 may have some disappointing features,
judging by these results it looks unlikely to have a material effect on iOS
device sales going forward."

------
pooriaazimi
77.5% satisfaction -> 76.5% satisfaction

It's easily within the error margin for a survey of 1600 customers... A better
title would be: "Users are as happy with iOS 6 as they were with iOS 5, but
not happier", which is surely a fail, as new iOSes ought to be better. But
it's TechCrunch...

~~~
hadem
The article states 16,000 not 1,600. Still, like you state, it is a small
percentage of users overall.

~~~
pooriaazimi
Thanks for the correction.

------
fpgeek
What's the margin of error on this survey? My guess is the one tenth of a
point drop in satisfaction is inside it.

A more accurate title (for the original article) would be something like: "iOS
6 Does Not Show the Same Increase in Customer Satisfaction as Previous
Releases". And even there, there could be multiple causes which might not have
anything to do with how users see iOS 6 (bias in the users sampled,
compression of responses as users get closer to the maximum satisfaction,
etc.).

~~~
hoddez
agreed. was thinking the same thing but you beat me to it. anybody who has
ever evaluated an A/B test would look at this and immediately question the
significance/validity of the result. if only somebody would actually back up
their claim with ALL the data for once (i.e. variance and specific sample
sizes)

------
oldstrangers
I wonder how much of this has to do with the ever increasing appeal of
Android, especially with Jelly Bean? I went from ICS to Jelly Bean on my
Galaxy Nexus and was really impressed by all the subtle and not so subtle
improvements.

Jelly Bean was a huge step forward, iOS 6 looks like another placeholder.

~~~
rimantas
How many phones can run JB now? According
<http://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html> it has 1.6% share.
According to some reports iOS6 got 25% in just 48 hours and had more than 50%
share a week after release, so much more people have experience with it.

~~~
tsahyt
Most phones could technically run it but there are no updates supplied by the
vendors. That's one of Androids biggest weaknesses. Well, I don't care, I've
rooted my device long ago and keep flashing updates :)

------
tedunangst
I wonder what the results of this experiment would be: wait a week, then
downgrade those users back to iOS 5. Are they happier, or even more
dissatisfied? (Are they taking little things for granted?)

Hell, just tell them you fixed their phone but don't do anything at all.
People told the iPhone 4 was really the 5 thought it was better. Trick
probably works in reverse now that everybody knows they're not supposed to
like iOS 6.

------
kylec
That graph is extremely misleading. If the range of responses is 1-10, those
should be the bounds of the graph.

------
Lewisham
This is very anecdotal, so I will follow up with one too. Driving north on 280
towards Daly Ciry, I tried to get directions to In n Out. Multiple call outs
referred to a "Mission St" that does not exist. Even in SF, iOS 6 has
significant mapping problems.

------
Rickasaurus
I'm holding out with iOS 5. Why would anyone want to update to something
that's worse?

~~~
guywithabike
In a full week of usage, I've yet to run into any actual, material problems
with the new maps (daily usage in San Francisco). I'm using The Transit App
for transit directions, and it integrates nicely. Sometimes business locations
are 10-20 yards off, but that's about it. I've already noticed some of the
problems I've reported getting fixed.

Depending on where you live, I think you'll find all the peanut gallery
moaning about the new maps to be a bit exaggerated. Try actually using it for
a while. It's decent (at least where I am).

(In fact, the new iOS maps are a godsend for transit directions in San
Francisco. iOS 5's transit directions use the "scheduled" times instead of
their _actual_ times. If you've ever been to SF, you'll know that busses and
trains don't even try to operate on a schedule -- they just come and go
whenever. With iOS 6, I can use an app that uses their actual times -- The
Transit App. I'm much happier with this setup, even though it requires an
extra tap to select the app when getting directions.)

~~~
markmm
Can somebody help me, I only have 1% of battery left, I was using IOS6 maps to
get to my local mall but I am now in what looks like Antarctica? Im very cold
and car hasn't got much gas left, I hope s

------
headShrinker
"On a scale of 1 to 10"

This isn't very scientific approach to serveying.

~~~
arrrg
Sure is. Though result presentation and interpretation seem abysmal.

~~~
ralfd
From 7.75 to 7.65 could even be statistical noise.

